# Thursday STV #2



## Chris Kennedy (Nov 19, 2007)

TOOL_5150 said:


> 8:



:laughing::laughing::laughing:..........


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Chris Kennedy said:


> :laughing::laughing::laughing:..........


That is exactly what I did when I took the cover off.

~Matt


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

TOOL_5150 said:


> 8:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
They forgot more than a bushing!


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

It's better to be looking at it, than looking for it.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

TOOL_5150 said:


> 8:


I also got a nickel that says that panel ain't rated for tandem breakers.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

TOOL_5150 said:


> part 2
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This cover belongs on the opposite wall!:jester:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

drsparky said:


> This cover belongs on the opposite wall!:jester:


And the receps should be ground down! :laughing::laughing:


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

1. My saying "electricity is more forgiving then we give it credit for other wise 1/2 of America would be on fire.
2. Never be surprised by what you find, because no matter how bad it is out there somewhere is an electrician working to totally make you sit down shake you head and say what to SH*T is this.


----------



## Archania (Mar 16, 2009)

7:








Isn't that one of those recessed outlets for behind a plasma TV?? :blink:


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

480sparky said:


> I also got a nickel that says that panel ain't rated for tandem breakers.


You just lost your nickel. its a 6/12 surface mount panel.:thumbsup:

~Matt


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

TOOL_5150 said:


> You just lost your nickel. its a 6/12 surface mount panel.:thumbsup:
> 
> ~Matt


Your nickel is on my kitchen table, any time you want to come get it.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

480sparky said:


> Your nickel is on my kitchen table, any time you want to come get it.


Just as long as I can have a cold one once I get there! :laughing::thumbsup:

~Matt


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

TOOL_5150 said:


> Just as long as I can have a cold one once I get there! :laughing::thumbsup:
> 
> ~Matt


 
It's summer. I always have ice in the freezer and tea in the fridge.

Shoot. You just as well stay for one of my famous cookouts. Grilled critter, baked taters, roasting ears, homemade ice cream........


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

480sparky said:


> It's summer. I always have ice in the freezer and tea in the fridge.
> 
> Shoot. You just as well stay for one of my famous cookouts. Grilled critter, baked taters, roasting ears, homemade ice cream........


Grilled critter?? :blink:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Black4Truck said:


> Grilled critter?? :blink:


City folks call it an 'entrée'. I calls it 'meat'.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

480sparky said:


> City folks call it an 'entrée'. I calls it 'meat'.


people here call a "critter" road kill


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Black4Truck said:


> people here call a "critter" road kill


MMMmmmmmmmm. Road Kill. My favorite.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

480sparky said:


> MMMmmmmmmmm. Road Kill. My favorite.


:drink::drink::drink::drink: I'm gonna need *LOTS *of Wild Turkey to wash it all down :blink:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Black4Truck said:


> I'm gonna need *LOTS *of Wild Turkey to wash it all down :blink:


 
Naah. Granny's "rheumatism medicine" works just fine.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

480sparky,,,,,,,,,,the receptacle should not be ground down. People put them in that way beacuse it's standard,,,,,,,but it's actually wrong. The ground should be up, especially in commercial work


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

mcclary's electrical said:


> 480sparky,,,,,,,,,,the receptacle should not be ground down. People put them in that way beacuse it's standard,,,,,,,but it's actually wrong. The ground should be up, especially in commercial work


Here we go. Smile face up, down:stuart:, or sideways:turned:.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

mcclary's electrical said:


> 480sparky,,,,,,,,,,the receptacle should not be ground down. People put them in that way beacuse it's standard,,,,,,,but it's actually wrong. The ground should be up, especially in commercial work


This is according to.......?


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

480sparky said:


> This is according to.......?


 the matt silkwood big book of stuff.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

mattsilkwood said:


> the matt silkwood big book of stuff.


Is it for sale in the lobby, or can I order it through Amazon.com? :laughing:


----------



## Lhaimbhee (May 28, 2009)

in school our books show it with the ground at the top and from my understanding i think it is in case like the faceplate falls down it will hit the ground screw oppose to a hot, but im not entirely sure if that is why. i guess every one is just use to wiring receptacles the other way and i guess here in Chicago, horizontally. but there isnt a code for it i think it is more of a preferable method. but after all i am new to this field so i am still learning. I would like to find out the reason as well from some one, in my case from someone alot more experience than my self that way i would learn a definite answer.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Lhaimbhee said:


> in school our books show it with the ground at the top and from my understanding i think it is in case like the faceplate falls down it will hit the ground screw oppose to a hot, but im not entirely sure if that is why. i guess every one is just use to wiring receptacles the other way and i guess here in Chicago, horizontally. but there isnt a code for it i think it is more of a preferable method. but after all i am new to this field so i am still learning. I would like to find out the reason as well from some one, in my case from someone alot more experience than my self.


There's no Code as to whether the ground goes up or down. There may be a job spec, but that is just a spec, it's not a requirement.

There's equally valid arguments for both sides of the issues.

I have yet to see a metal cover plate so loose it's going to fall off. First, _someone_ has to plug something in. THEN, the attachment plug muse be pulled out enough for the loose cover to have a place to fall. THEN, the cover screw must somehow mysteriously come _completely_ unscrewed, causing the cover to fall.

A more likely scenario is they'll see the cover is loose and tighten it. 

As for the 'falling piece of metal' theory, first, there must be something plugged in, and it also must have the attachment plug pulled out enough for this mystery metal to get between it and the receptacle... it must fall, and fall in the right spot.........

I think there's a better change Osama Bin Laden will run for US President as a Democrat.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

More important to make sure if a right angle plug is used, the cord should *NOT* be upside down. I have seen these cords with grounds on top and some on the bottom.. mostly on the bottom :thumbsup:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Black4Truck said:


> More important to make sure if a right angle plug is used, the cord should *NOT* be upside down. I have seen these cords with grounds on top and some on the bottom.. mostly on the bottom :thumbsup:


 

Of course, you could always get a receptacle that rotates!: :laughing:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

:laughing:


480sparky said:


> Of course, you could always get a receptacle that rotates!:


:surrender: :laughing:


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

480sparky said:


> Is it for sale in the lobby, or can I order it through Amazon.com? :laughing:


and its only 37 easy payments of $99.95!


----------



## Lhaimbhee (May 28, 2009)

480sparky said:


> There's no Code as to whether the ground goes up or down. There may be a job spec, but that is just a spec, it's not a requirement.
> 
> There's equally valid arguments for both sides of the issues.
> 
> ...


Good viewpoint, i never really thought about it from that perspective or really put that much thought into it, after what you have explained it does seems practically impossible for all of that to go wrong. thanks for your post i feel like i learned something from it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Larry Fine (Oct 24, 2007)

TOOL_5150 said:


>


"I lost the screws that came with the cover, but the box's screws were right there, so ..."



_Added:_ I just realized that's one of those 2-gang boxes with device ears but no corner ears.


----------

